# Do you like playing at night or day more?



## Jeremy (May 31, 2007)

Vote


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 31, 2007)

I like day cause the store is open and the Viollagers are out.   
^_^


----------



## Jman (Jun 3, 2007)

*Don't Care* (3 votes)


----------



## Knightshot (Jun 3, 2007)

night!


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 3, 2007)

Night. Rarer bugs are out.


----------



## JJH (Jun 4, 2007)

After dark, but before the stores close. I like to go swimming during the day.


JJH0369


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 4, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> After dark, but before the stores close. I like to go swimming during the day.
> 
> 
> JJH0369


 You can swim? :wacko:  No one ever told me this.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 4, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No =o

Maybe he means in real life


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 4, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Every day he plays Ac he swims? :wacko:


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2007)

Night, bug catching is better.


----------



## .moof (Jun 5, 2007)

Night. Brightness makes me unable to see my DS. D:


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 5, 2007)

.moof said:
			
		

> Night. Brightness makes me unable to see my DS. D:


 Lol for real? Its not that bright on  my Ds.


----------



## .moof (Jun 5, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> .moof said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The sun is always so bright, it blinds my eyes! And any fact that I can see what I'm doing if it's reflecting onto my DS. Which it does most of the time.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 5, 2007)

.moof said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Have you ever been inside? D:


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 5, 2007)

.moof said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, You thought.. Lol    			  You're judging it by actually playing it.. :lol:


----------



## .moof (Jun 5, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> .moof said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, but we have windows. And our curtains suck. D:


----------



## AC:WWBONES (Aug 31, 2007)

i  like playing in the daytime beacuse then your villegers dont go to sleep!!!!


----------



## Grawr (Sep 1, 2007)

AC:WWBONES said:
			
		

> i like playing in the daytime beacuse then your villegers dont go to sleep!!!!


Try not to uhh...bump threads...


----------



## bfexplore (Sep 3, 2007)

i don't know why but i play more at night then day.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Sep 4, 2007)

I like playing in the day more. The early afternoon, to be exact. :yes:


----------



## AznMashimaro701 (Sep 9, 2007)

I really don't care as long as I get to play


----------



## Desquode (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, I prefer to play in daytime, but if I'm looking for some good bells (and if it's the right season) I'll go out at night looking for those horned buggers. =P


----------



## Mino (Nov 9, 2007)

Best time is between 8 and 10.

Fishing is best after 9, or before 9.  Nook's closes at 10.


----------



## Justin (Nov 9, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> Best time is between 8 and 10.
> 
> Fishing is best after 9, or before 9.  Nook's closes at 10.


 Agreed. 8PM to 10PM = <3


----------



## mmmatlock (Jun 22, 2009)

I like daytime!


----------



## melly (Jun 22, 2009)

Night
8pm is the best cuase of the music
its just relaxing at night


----------



## Gnome (Jun 22, 2009)

mmmatlock said:
			
		

> I like daytime!


STOP BUMPING OLD THREADS THAT's THE 3rd ONE TODAY!


----------



## kenziegirl (Jun 22, 2009)

playing at night is cool because you can get cooler bugs


----------



## RosaTH (Jun 24, 2009)

i like playing in the day since the store is closed at night


----------



## lloydcaine (Jun 24, 2009)

Night Cuz Of Tarantulas n Scorpians


----------



## Conor (Jun 24, 2009)

Night because its more relaxing for me.


----------



## OrdonDen (Jun 24, 2009)

I play in the morning when I wake up, I'm busy the rest of the day.  :smilecheerful:


----------



## akatsuki98 (Jun 24, 2009)

actually, day and night are just the same since there are different species of animals both at night or day.


----------



## Go K.K. Rider! (Jun 25, 2009)

Night time =D


----------



## Rene (Jun 25, 2009)

don't care, i usually play whenever i've got time


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jun 25, 2009)

night, it has better fish and bugs


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 25, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> mmmatlock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's nothing wrong with it if the topic isn't outdated and the post is relevant.  And please don't try to minimod. <.<


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but I thought we weren't allowed to bump threads no matter what...


----------



## kalinn (Jun 25, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EXACTLY!!!!! 
and i got a 10% warning level from it last night!!!


----------



## Mino (Jun 25, 2009)

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LAYIN' DOWN THE LAW!

Night has better music, but not much to do.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

Mino said:
			
		

> > AverageSean said:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Yea, everyone's asleep...


----------



## Anna (Jun 25, 2009)

day


----------



## shinobibeat (Jun 25, 2009)

at,at,at night


----------



## kalinn (Jun 25, 2009)

at night. 
all my amazing wifi friends are on more at night


----------



## supamario (Jun 25, 2009)

day i hate the night music


----------



## 4861 (Jun 25, 2009)

night


----------



## merinda! (Jun 26, 2009)

actually i dont know
it depends on the season
but probably the day.


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jun 26, 2009)

I like the day, you get to have fun more, villagers are awake, stores are open, and you can sell your stuff if you want to


----------



## Niall (Jul 4, 2009)

Day!


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Jul 8, 2009)

idc. night cuz i can lurk around and plant pitfalls and do stuff w/o people looking at you and getting in ur way. it kinda creeps me out a bit. day cuz i can do everything i cant at night.


----------



## Goomboss (Jul 8, 2009)

I like night because it's fun to wifi at that time.


----------



## easpa (Jul 12, 2009)

Day...Better music.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 17, 2009)

Night for those Rainbow Stags and Oak Silk Moths


----------



## robo.samurai (Jul 17, 2009)

don't care


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2009)

Night: Scorpions, Turantulas, palm beetles.


----------



## MitchL21 (Aug 2, 2009)

i like night cuz me and one of my buddies like to play we switch towns and catch rly rare bugs and sometimes we'll go fishing for a bit. but then it gets to be a pain cuz your like i want my muniez but the stores r closed. although i catch the rarest bugs between 9 pm until like 1 a.m. or so on. day is good for everything else though. although i always catch common bugs during day.


----------



## Hugh-and-Me (Aug 2, 2009)

night because the music is so peaceful i could just fall asleep on the couch and just about everything seems to be more fun.


----------



## mastermudkipz (Aug 2, 2009)

Night because i like the darkness


----------



## Kiley (Aug 2, 2009)

Night


----------



## yianni1578 (Aug 6, 2009)

I prefer day since that's when Joan sells turnips. :x


----------



## Stopit540 (Aug 6, 2009)

Nights the best time to play i love to play is when its raining thats even better


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 6, 2009)

Day.


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 6, 2009)

EH i dont know why but i seem to become more attached to games at night


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Aug 6, 2009)

Night


----------



## Away236 (Aug 7, 2009)

both...except i like early morning, late afternoon, late night....it's when most bugs pop out, and fish....and villagers


----------



## DemiJay (Aug 18, 2009)

I like the day time so i c an tan


----------



## Ryan22 (Aug 18, 2009)

Day


----------



## Box-monkey (Aug 19, 2009)

Night, because there's rare bugs and fish.


----------



## Wizzard (Aug 19, 2009)

Night... I have school on the Day time.


----------



## Box-monkey (Aug 19, 2009)

Wizzard said:
			
		

> Night... I have school on the Day time.


I'm in summer holidays...


----------



## Wizzard (Aug 19, 2009)

Box-monkey said:
			
		

> Wizzard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Winter where I live. 

And we don't get three months for our Summer Holidays. We get one week short of 2 months! <_<


----------



## Box-monkey (Aug 19, 2009)

Wizzard said:
			
		

> Box-monkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get one week short of 2 months...
Are you in Australia?


----------



## Jake (Aug 19, 2009)

Night. (Especially when it rains at night)


----------



## coolcute98 (Aug 19, 2009)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> I like day cause the store is open and the Viollagers are out. ^_^


I like playing in the day for the same reason and more of my friends are on it!


----------



## johnathan (Aug 19, 2009)

i put don't care but really i like both.Day for the store though  i have nook n go plus my friends are on :veryhappy:
and night just because im not allowed to play it at night and i think the city is cooler at night


P.S. if you do this again pliz but a both


----------



## MrSkullKid (Aug 19, 2009)

Night because there's rare bugs and fish, but I habe Nookington's which can be annoying   T_T


----------



## Anna (Aug 26, 2009)

night


----------



## Pear (Aug 26, 2009)

Day, when I did play it. The night music was creepy.


----------



## quincify (Aug 26, 2009)

I like playing during the night, but i prefer the day music


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 27, 2009)

day because i honestly hate my town when it's night


----------



## melly (Aug 27, 2009)

night or early morning before 6am
cuase the music sounds nice and I am tired of the day music


----------



## Kelli (Aug 28, 2009)

Late night and early mornings are great for bug catching and fishing....and most of the animals are sleeping so I have my town to myself!  lol


----------



## Rhonda (Aug 28, 2009)

night all da way! anyways its more fun but i wish u could have nookingtons and it stay open 24/7


----------



## Resonate (Aug 28, 2009)

I like the Night better


----------



## MitchL21 (Aug 28, 2009)

Rhonda said:
			
		

> night all da way! anyways its more fun but i wish u could have nookingtons and it stay open 24/7


thats why i like Nook n go. its open until 1 a.m.


----------



## Kelli (Aug 28, 2009)

a 24-hour nooks would be so cool


----------



## CarlosR (Aug 29, 2009)

ehh i dont really have a time when i really like to play i just play whenever i either have the time or feel like it.


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 29, 2009)

I like playing during the day. Preferably the morning. Mainly because I love the morning music


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 29, 2009)

Well I like right around 4-5pm so I'd say day. =P


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh and I love the early evening music! 4pm-6pm is awesomne


----------



## Yokie (Aug 29, 2009)

Doesn't matter really.


----------



## djman900 (Aug 29, 2009)

I like day and night
day-All stores are open and villagers awake
night-Everything feels more cool and looks better.
Well this was before I quit


----------



## lilypad (Aug 29, 2009)

day just because nooks isn't open most of the night so I can't sell anything I catch


----------



## pjcguy (Aug 29, 2009)

Night.


----------



## nfsfan18 (Oct 4, 2009)

Day


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2009)

There is some pretty good fishing at night but those scorpions really scare me!  I did manage to catch one so far.  usually, they just kill me or if I hear/see one I take off running in the opposite direction!


----------



## Pup101 (Oct 10, 2009)

I like playing in day more because at night its creepy and to quiet. (NOOK!)


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 11, 2009)

at night its scary... all the villagers aren't out, it feels like you're the only one, and especially if its june and there are scorpions and tarantulas


----------



## Chibi (Oct 11, 2009)

I love the night. The south east part of town is like a little tropical paradice for bugs and fish. Awesomesauce at night :'D


----------



## GxQ (Oct 11, 2009)

i luv the stars at nite and the music. its soo calming!!!


----------



## Jmclark (Oct 12, 2009)

I like early night (like 6:30-7pm). I usually play then every day. Sometimes on the weekends, I'll go on at like 10pm or so, just because it feels all calm and relaxing, especially after a few hours of the Conduit.


----------



## Callie (Nov 26, 2009)

I like playing at night.


----------

